
Sense home energy monitor now integrates with Amazon Alexa - fivetimesfast
http://www.econotimes.com/Sense-Introduces-Skill-for-Amazon-Alexa-to-Monitor-Home-Energy-Use-755176
======
bradfordswanson
This link might be more useful: [http://blog.sense.com/articles/alexa-ask-
sense/](http://blog.sense.com/articles/alexa-ask-sense/)

